# Coles Challenger V8



## MikeGT40 (Feb 12, 2009)

I recently purchased the Challendger V8 from Coles then noticed that the exhaust ports/manifold is mounted on the inside (between the heads). Has any one modified this engine so that the exhaust ports are located on the outside?

Anyone who has done this before or know someone who has made such a modification, please provide contact information.

All the help would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 12, 2009)

I think Ken Hurst from the Bay Area Club had a casting kit to convert the engine to over head valve. The head had outboard exhaust ports.

I am not sure they are still available.


----------



## MikeGT40 (Feb 13, 2009)

stevehuckss396
Thanks for the info. I've emailed Ken Hurst (email listed on the http://www.nvbackflow.com/engines/ site) numerous times without a response.

I was fortunate enough to find Roger Butzen, who also modified his Challenger with overhead values, and is gracious enough to sell me the plans. He also installed a Blower on several of his Challenger models.

On another Forum, someone mentioned the Schillings V8 motor plans were available. This is the link (the site is in German)
http://www.vth.de/shop/warenkorb/ar...137b378933b11d89908d640.html?cHash=8407db4a24

While searching the site, I also found a link to a book Hubert Schillings published in 2001 with good information and pictures on building model engines.
http://www.vth.de/shop/warenkorb/ar...f979aa1ddfe4a39ccab8dc7.html?cHash=d6b2283613

On another note, I read in a very early thread somewhere that you were working on modeling a 5/8" bore (1/5 scale) engine in SolidWorks. Do you have a link to the progress you've made on the model?


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2009)

MikeGT40  said:
			
		

> On another note, I read in a very early thread somewhere that you were working on modeling a 5/8" bore (1/5 scale) engine in SolidWorks. Do you have a link to the progress you've made on the model?



It is in Alibre. 

I have decided that the 5/8 X 5/8 is the perfect size but i need to get away from the peewee parts. I redesigned alot of the peewee parts so it wont be much of a leap. I am working on a head that will cover the rockers but it will require an 8-32 plug. If I can get the head figured out, It will be all but done. 

Pictures of the block, crank, and blank for the cam


----------



## MikeGT40 (Feb 13, 2009)

Wow... great job. Can't wait to see it completed.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2009)

You are from the CNCZone!!!

You know how hard it is to find plans for a V8 project. 1/4 scale is more than i can handle on the mini machines.


----------



## MikeGT40 (Feb 13, 2009)

Steve,
Yes, I've been searching both Forums. I am making some progress on finding plans. My goal is a 1/4 scale Ford 427. I'm also heading in another direction in that I have located a local Ford engine builder who will allow me to take dims from a 196? Ford 427 FE block. He also has access to a CS 427 Aluminum block and I may get access to that.

I will model the engine in SolidWorks. I have also located some original (not complete) 427 FE drawings from Ford which are from a 1969 Fairlane and will use as a guide line.


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Feb 13, 2009)

Good luck!!

While you are there, see if he has any 1928-1931 Model "A" blocks and heads laying around.


----------



## hitandmissman (Feb 13, 2009)

I'd be interested in the 427 or model A either one if ya can come up with something for someone without cnc.


----------



## MikeGT40 (Feb 18, 2009)

Just got confirmation from Roger Butzen that he mailed out the necessary documents and drawings which will show me how to modify the Challenger V8 for overhead valves. Thanks again to Roger Butzen.


----------



## 777engman (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi there, just wondering if I could get the contact details for roger butzen as I to would like the drawings for the ohv conversion.
thanks
Dean


----------

